# 40 Gallon paludarium build.....Pic heavy



## GamaSennin (Jul 15, 2008)

I had an old 40 breeder laying around that I wanted to something with. Never built one before so I wanted to do something different and challenging. Not even sure what I want the house in there.
1st layout....hated it, lacked depth so I ripped it out.

2nd design.....almost went with 2 islands but connected them.

Top down

Left side carved...wanted a river bank look, also I left a "pocket" for soil.

Right side, after building and carving the lady of the house says "That would look better with a cave." So after grabbing a dremel, some more eggcrate, and foam, I make a cave.


Cave goes all the way through, so its a tunnel really.


Checking the fit after the fuzz.

Tried to add some details, like roots with the silicone.



Beginning to rough out the upper pond/waterfall area.

Another top down

Tank all cleaned up, time for the real work to begin.

Starting on the waterfall.

Broke up some slate that I had laying around from and old aquarium.

Foaming it all in.



More carving.




Wrapping up construction....got tired of having half cans of foam so I used it all where I could.


More carving...again.

Background done with Neherp mix.

Coated the waterfall/pond area with black silicone and black sand.


Test fill.


Lightly planted.

I coated the entire waterfall area with drylock and painted it a darker shade of gray.

Middle area.

Right side.

FTS

Pardon the foggy glass, tank is only clear when I run the fan. The only inhabitants at this point are some Neo shrimp and some Crystal blacks who love to climb into the upper pond.



All in all I'd say it took about a month from start to finish. But to me its still not done, I need more plants as you can see nothing made it into the netted cup and I really can't wait for the moss to grow in more. I want more of a lush look to it. It was really a "just to see if I could" build, and although challenging it was very fun and I'd build another. I'm probably going to add some endlers to the water area as well but still not sure what I want to inhabit the land portion. I don't think it's suitable for land darts as the water area is very prominent. I do like some thumbnails like variabilis but don't think it has enough vertical space, maybe with more plants, branches, and some vines. Who knows, vampire crabs may be winning here. Suggestions are welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Drunken Gnome (Dec 10, 2016)

really like the look of the black sand /gravel.


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweet! Man, so much more strategizing involved in planning one of these compared to a straight up vivarium!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This looks great, nice job!


----------



## GamaSennin (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you! That means a lot coming from you, as I've read your 180 build log numerous times. I actually have your site up now as I'm in need of more plants and would like some flowering specimens. How would an african violet fare in this enclosure?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

GamaSennin said:


> Thank you! That means a lot coming from you, as I've read your 180 build log numerous times. I actually have your site up now as I'm in need of more plants and would like some flowering specimens. How would an african violet fare in this enclosure?


You picked a great time, as part of our 12 Days of Christmas Sales, you can get FREE SHIPPING on plants when you spend $10 or more. There is also free shipping on some of our other products. This deal ends on December 18th!

An African Violet would quickly rot in such high humidity. 2 good flowering plants that we have in stock that are in the Gesneriad family like an African Violet that CAN withstand the high humidity are Episcia cupreata 'Silver Skies' and Streptocarpus saxorum 'Streptocarpella'.


----------



## GamaSennin (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. I will be placing an order. Any suggestions about inhabitants? The draw back in building is that I didn't really design it with anything particular in mind. I know ground dwelling dendro are a no go, too much water area. But anything else or does this look like something vampire crabs would benefit from the most? Thanks again.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Hi again,

The head of our animal department here says:
"That vivarium is calling for some fire bellied toads or Epipedobates anthonyi."

Best of luck!


----------



## noworries (Sep 30, 2005)

Agree on the anthonyi. Nice setup


----------



## GamaSennin (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank, these things do require a LOT of planning to make sure everything works the way it should. I thought I had some things figured out well but once it was done I still see areas that can be improved or places where I could have done something better. I have an empty 46 bowfront laying around that's calling to be next.


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Did you end up ordering plants?


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow this is a great build. Kudos!


----------

